# CPU geht auf stopp, wenn ich mein Programmierkabel auf dem Profibusstecker stecke.



## fbeine (4 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine 315er CPU und am Profibus 1 VC, 2 MCs und ein Panel. 

Wenn ich mein Kabel meiner CP, ohne CP, auf den Profibusstecker stecke, um online zu gehen, geht die CPU sofort auf stopp. Laut Profibustester ist die Verdrahtung in Ordnung.

Vieleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte ...

Vielen Dank

Frank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2011)

Welche Baudrate? Welche Topologie? Wo sind welche Abschlusswiderstände?
Eventuell kommt es durch das Stecken zu einer Störung oder eventuell durch die Stichleitung. Einfach mal den Fehler-OB dafür in die SPS schieben.


----------



## fbeine (4 Februar 2011)

Laut Hardwaremanager habe ich eine Baudrate von 12mBit/s.

Die Reihenfolge der Teilnehmer :
1. Panel
2. CPU
3. MC
4. MC
5. VC

Die Abschlusswiderstände sind an den Enden (1.+5.) ein.


----------



## marlob (4 Februar 2011)

Was hast du für ein Kabel und Adapter? Aktiv oder passiv? Wie lang ist es?


----------



## fbeine (4 Februar 2011)

Ich habe einen Siemens Standartadapter CP5512 mit 5m Kabel.


----------



## Sinix (4 Februar 2011)

fbeine schrieb:


> Laut Hardwaremanager habe ich eine Baudrate von 12mBit/s.
> 
> .



Dann wirst du mit nem Standard-MPI-Kabel keine Chance haben, ist eigentlich nur für 187,5 kBits. Probier mal mit einer selbstgebastelten Profibusleitung (2 gewöhnliche Busstecker und Leitung).


----------



## Blockmove (4 Februar 2011)

Bei 12MBaud geht nicht mit dem Standard-Kabel der CP5512.
Dafür brauchst du eine Steckleitung 6ES7901-4BD00-0XA0.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MW (4 Februar 2011)

hier noch ein kleiner Zusatz

Wenn der Profibus mit 12mbit läuft sollte man Stichleitungen generell  vermeiden, denn diese verursachen Reflexionen auf der Leitung die  einfach ausgedrückt, die Signale so verzerren das keine ordentliche  Kommunikation möglich ist. Deshalb aktive Buskabel zum anschluss des  PG´s verwenden (siehe Beitrag von Blockmove) die auch noch möglichst  kurz gehalten werden sollten.





Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Dann wirst du mit nem Standard-MPI-Kabel keine Chance haben, ist eigentlich nur für 187,5 kBits. Probier mal mit einer selbstgebastelten Profibusleitung (2 gewöhnliche Busstecker und Leitung).



das Kabel würde, je nach länge, mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlichkeit auch Störungen verursachen.


----------



## Sinix (9 Februar 2011)

MW schrieb:


> das Kabel würde, je nach länge, mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlichkeit auch Störungen verursachen.



Das mag sein, andererseits soll aber auch eine generelle Mindestlänge von 0,6-1m für eine Profibusverbindung zwischen den Teilnehmern eingehalten werden, was insbesondere bei Verbindungen innerhalb des Schaltschranks oft nicht der Fall ist. Bei mir hat die selbstgefertigte Leitung mit 1,5m-2m prima funktioniert. 6ES7901-4BD00-0XA0 ist natürlich besser, aber die hat man nicht eben mal da rumliegen.

MfG


----------



## MW (9 Februar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Das mag sein, andererseits soll aber auch eine generelle Mindestlänge von 0,6-1m für eine Profibusverbindung zwischen den Teilnehmern eingehalten werden, was insbesondere bei Verbindungen innerhalb des Schaltschranks oft nicht der Fall ist. Bei mir hat die selbstgefertigte Leitung mit 1,5m-2m prima funktioniert.



da hast du recht, zwischen den Slaves wird oftmals stark am Kabel gespart. 

Eine 1-2m Stichleitung wird eher unproblematisch sein, aber ich hab auch schon Leute gesehen, die ne 20m Stichleitung zum Programmieren verwenden wollten und sich dann über Störungen wunderten.


----------



## IBFS (9 Februar 2011)

MW schrieb:


> ... aber ich hab auch schon Leute gesehen, die ne 20m Stichleitung zum Programmieren verwenden wollten und sich dann über Störungen wunderten.



..wer macht denn sowass. Heutzutage Ethernetadapter und WLAN-AP, 
dann kannst sitzen wo du willst, und keiner fällt über das Kabel.

Frank


----------



## MW (10 Februar 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ..wer macht denn sowass. Heutzutage Ethernetadapter und WLAN-AP,
> dann kannst sitzen wo du willst, und keiner fällt über das Kabel.



Davon träum ich noch. 
Ich muss in solchen Fällen immer erstmal nen Netzwerkkabel verlegen oder ich versuchs nach Gehör zu programmieren


----------

